# Tabak Especial Ltd. Tabak Dulce Robusto Cigar Review - Another Drew Estate winner



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I gave this one a shot the other day. It was a sweet blend but not overpowering. Let's face it, you don't pick up a Drew Estate and expect the same...

Read the full review here: Tabak Especial Ltd. Tabak Dulce Robusto Cigar Review - Another Drew Estate winner


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Lotta guys scoff at Drew, but their coffee blends are pretty tasty AND less "offensive" to random passers by.


----------

